# Recurve with scope?



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes that is a sight/scope/bubble in the picture. And there appears to be a peep sight in the string, but a peep sight is not mandatory. Back in the spring I shot a Field round with a guy that used a scope but did not use a peep. He had a small knot served on his string that he anchored on his nose. He actually shot it very good.

By the way - welcome to AT

EDIT: After looking a little closer, I don't think that is a peep sight in the string - I believe it is a kisser button that would be positioned to come to rest at the corner of your mouth. Makes for a very good anchor point.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It really depends on how good (or bad) your eyes are. I have a clarifier in my peep so I can see the target clearly. A lot of folks don't need it. 

I would definitely try it with a low diopter. See what you can see and if it works. Then if you like it you can increase the diopter until it no longer works.

Good Luck with it and let us know how things work out.

:welcomesign:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I really like the way the IFAA does their equipment rules...much easier to understand than ours here in the NFAA...

here in the states, nobody who shoots recurve shoots with a "scope" with a level. In every case here, that would be not allowed in the recurve class, so shooting with a scope and level with a recurve would mean you would have to shoot against the compound shooters in Freestyle Limited.

FITA also does not allow scopes with levels and magnification in their tournaments on recurves. 

If all you are shooting is IFAA events, I would say go for it, but keep the magnification on the low side (2x-4x max), buy a good quality lens and a scope with as small a housing as you can find. The scope you're looking at would be a good one I think, but only comes in 4X, 6X and 8X...

If you plan on shooting FITA events, or coming to the states with that set up, be prepared to shoot with the compound guys...


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Check Titan Scopes from Australia. http://www.titanscopes.com/recurve.php


----------



## janissk (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

I got convinced and ordered merlin scope  Ordered few kissers, and will experiment, and let's see how it will work!

I am aware that in FITA you can't use scopes with recurve. But that is ok, i dont do FITA shots, and if i want i can allways use old pin.
I found Titan scopes earlier, but couldnt find them in any online shop i am used to buy things. And I like looks Merlin Ten zone scope better.


----------

